# I'm new and gonna have a bunch of questions!



## andrewsmith792 (Aug 26, 2012)

I am preparing to build a layout in my basement for my sons birthday before sept 30. I bought a load of stuff from my wifes cousin a few weeks ago all ho but don't have any track. I have unlimited space to built, about 45 cars of various styles, 10 working engines, loads of buildings and no idea where to start. first question is what is the best track to look for and where? second is how big should i start out with. 

I will post some pics of my stuff later.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

It really depends on how much space you have, and how involved you want to get with it. I'm mainly an O gauge guy, so I can't really recommend track. My one HO set has Atlas track which seems OK but like I said, I'm an O gauge guy. This forum is a great place to get some ideas though. Welcome to the forum and have fun.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

How old is your son?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Andrew, welcome.

Carl


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## Mrs.NIMT (Aug 17, 2012)

andrewsmith792 - 

Have no fear... answers to your questions are near!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

andrewsmith792, Welcome

As far as track goes flex track is the most economical and fast method of laying track. It comes in 3 foot pieces. Atlas is the most common but others make it too.
You want all nickel silver track not brass(too much maintenance).
Atlas switches are ok Peco switches are better.
Track come in different heights called "Code" if you want to make sure you can run just about anything made stay with Code 100 track, Code 83 looks closer scale wise to real rail but you can un some older train cars and engines on it and it is easier (only slightly)to derail trains on.
Starting space is a good question it all depends on how ambitious you are and how much you want to jump in and bite off. For HO the min would be 4' x 8' but that is really small.
I would suggest getting a track planning software like anyrail (link) and play with that to get a feel for what you want. You can post your ideas on here to get some feedback on what you’re thinking.
Another major consideration is what you going to use to control your train’s standard old fashion DC or new DCC. Simple explanation DC you control the rails and DCC you control the trains. More on that later, they take the same track and track plans!
Ask any specific questions as they arise and someone will be sure to help out.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Andrew,
Read my "Lesson's Learned" thread I started. I strongly recommend starting small (4x8) and then going from there. Taking on too much can get very overwhelming. Starting out small will give you something quick for you and your son to run and share and then allow you to add on later.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If you REALLY want to have something up and running by September 30th, start with a basic oval 4x8 (I don't normally recommend this route....but here's the catch) If you really have unlimited room for your layout, you're going to want to plan.....ALOT. It will take awhile to build a large layout, and if you really want to stick with the hobby long-term and have fun running trains (not just in circles) you're going to want a more complicated/larger layout.

Get the 4x8 up and running to test his interest in it and to give him something to play with while you're building your ultimate layout. It would require minimal construction and wiring and would allow you to cut your teeth on what is required to build something larger in the future..


----------



## Mrs.NIMT (Aug 17, 2012)

See... told you answers were coming... great advice!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

andrewsmith792 said:


> I am preparing to build a layout in my basement for my sons birthday before sept 30. I bought a load of stuff from my wifes cousin a few weeks ago all ho but don't have any track. I have unlimited space to built, about 45 cars of various styles, 10 working engines, loads of buildings and no idea where to start. first question is what is the best track to look for and where? second is how big should i start out with.
> 
> I will post some pics of my stuff later.


Welcome to the site.

Use our search feature too, put in key words to what you need to know.

Sometimes I get it to work for me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A question nobody asked, what scale are you building? I think most assumed HO, but I don't see that mentioned in your post.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

John he said ho not HO.  :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're right Sean, I missed it in lower case. 

I need to read more carefully, I looked a couple of times.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Happens to me to! Especially after staring at tiny LED's all day!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are some links to layouts that have been built. Some are more complex than others. As indicated above, a small layout is a good consideration. I would suggest that your initial layout contain thought for expansion into something larger.

http://www.squidoo.com/4x8-art
http://www.trainsetsonly.com/page/TSO/CTGY/02000-layouts
http://www.layoutvision.com/gallery/

As with any layout, feel free to modify as you see feel necessary to meet your needs. 

Carl


----------



## andrewsmith792 (Aug 26, 2012)

flyboy2610 said:


> How old is your son?


 My son will be five in sept. Everything he thinks about is trains.

I agree with the 4/8. Don't wanna get to ambitious and not be able to finish it before his birthday.


----------



## andrewsmith792 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Here are some pics of my stuff.*

Sorry if i'm doing this wrong, with a little time i will get it right. This is some of the stuff we bought, my favorite is the passenger cars.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks like a fantastic start....my kids are 5 and 8 and absolutely LOVE playing with the trains. 

Make sure to give him roads and cars that he can drive around on too....my kids seem to do more of that than anything else, but they like me to run the train into town so that their cars can stop at the crossings


----------

